# Trick Or Treat On The River Rally....indiana



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We are going to Little Farm on the River Oct.5th and 6th for there Halloween weekend. we are in sites 136 and 138 please join us for this fun filled weekend. Iam not sure of the address search for Little farm on the riverr resort. its next to grand vic casino in rising sun indiana


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I d say he is trying to start a rally, come on people in that area. One more sign up with them and I will move this to the rally section with a official name you pick


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I d say he is trying to start a rally, come on people in that area. One more sign up with them and I will move this to the rally section with a official name you pick


We are signed up to go with them! It's now officially a rally. Here is the link to the CG.

Little Farm on the River


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I know we have at least 4 confirmed for this "get together" now. (Outbackmack), (Kyoutback), (Kywoman), (Brad). Anybody else? Mike (Whodey) did you say you got in?

I think our "get together" may be an "official" rally now!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I know we have at least 4 confirmed for this "get together" now. (Outbackmack), (Kyoutback), (Kywoman), (Brad). Anybody else? Mike (Whodey) did you say you got in?
> 
> I think our "get together" may be an "official" rally now!


I'd say it could be an official rally. We're in site 141.









Mike


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well.... I have Good News and Bad News. The good news is as you can tell by our signature, we are having a baby on Aug. 15th, scheduled C-Section. We will be officially outnumbered.







So we are excited about that and my DW is excited for the day to come if you know what I mean. 
The Bad News is that with the birth and us being catholic, we have to have the baptism and our Church on the first Sunday of every month does the baptism as a part of the mass and we really like that format. So you can tell what I am gettin at.... we had to schedule the baptism for Sunday the 7th. We hate to do it but family comes first. Trust me, we would be okay bringing the little girl who has no name yet... yes we are having trouble naming.... but anyway, sorry to shrink the rally. We did get a Rain Check and will hopefully run into some of you there.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Brad said:


> Well.... I have Good News and Bad News. The good news is as you can tell by our signature, we are having a baby on Aug. 15th, scheduled C-Section. We will be officially outnumbered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you won't be joining us but I guess you have a valid excuse. We look forward to meeting little miss no name in the future.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> I d say he is trying to start a rally, come on people in that area. One more sign up with them and I will move this to the rally section with a official name you pick


We are signed up to go with them! It's now officially a rally. Here is the link to the CG.

Little Farm on the River
[/quote]

Hey Guys it's whodey's best wife ever!!!!!
We did get in to little farm we are site 141 across the street from you.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Whodeys best wife ever / ian glad to see you got in did u verify the weekebd as oct 5 6 th?


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's awesome WhoDey. I think you got our site. I'm glad an Outbacker benefited. Have fun.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok we have 4 members in on this rally, CAN WE HAVE IT MOVED TO THE RALLY SECTION?

oFFICIAL NAME " TRICK OR TREAT ON THE RIVER"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

AH, can't wait for this nice fall weekend camping. Sitting around a nice campfire enjoying the cool fall breeze off the river.......WHAT?!! Weatherman says Friday it will be 90 and 88 on Saturday. Don't tell me global warming is a myth.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

What a great weekend had by all. Food was awesome, Thanks to all. Most everyone got dressed up for Halloween sat night.

I know pics to follow.

We did reserve 8 spots for next year if anyone is intrested.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is a group photo


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> What a great weekend had by all. Food was awesome, Thanks to all. Most everyone got dressed up for Halloween sat night.
> 
> I know pics to follow.
> 
> We did reserve 8 spots for next year if anyone is intrested.


X2















Excellent time was had by all!!

I know we have quite a few Outbackers in this area, it would be great to have a few more at this next year. Like Jerry said we have 8 sites on hold already for the second week in October 2008. Just let us know if your interested.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

What an awesome weekend! Everyone had a great time. Personally, we think this was the best one yet. Thumbs up on the buffet.







What about that lasagna







Hate to think that we have to wait till next season to do it again.









Mike & JoAnna


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Pictures are posted. Enjoy the weirdness that was this weekend.

Little farm Halloween pictures


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

You guys are nuts! I like you already!









Mark


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time. Sorry we had to miss it. The baptism was great other than a little hot. We are going to Stonelick in a couple weeks for the Halloween campout. Are any of the local OBer's going? We are in a site with a lake view up top, I think site 54. Maybe see some of you there.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

halloween 07

please view our photos


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

whodey said:


> What an awesome weekend! Everyone had a great time. Personally, we think this was the best one yet. Thumbs up on the buffet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the lasagna was most excellent and it went real well with that specially made beer. MMMMMMM Beeeeeer


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Why dont you guys and gals pat yourselves on the back


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Why dont you guys and gals pat yourselves on the back


I think that's what we were doing.


----------

